

Recursively delete .git, .csv, .DS_Store in a folder and all it's sub folders. - muchacha
https://nodevine.com/library/how-to-recursively-delete-git-csv-ds-store-in-a-folder-and-all-it-s-sub-folders

======
rachelbythebay
rm -rvf `find ...` ? Oh, please, no.

Think about spaces in paths (and worse).

